# General > Gardening >  Montbretia wanted

## Freddie15

Hi. Is anyone splitting Montbretia and have some spare we could have? Would be much appreciated.

----------


## Scunner

> Hi. Is anyone splitting Montbretia and have some spare we could have? Would be much appreciated.


Sent you a pm

----------

